# must have been a full moon!



## cta (May 24, 2011)

so i finally figured out how to share this video...but not before i outed myself for being a video sharing novice! anyway...every time i watch this video it brings a smile to my face. i especially like the part where he "clears his throat" before the howling and when he looks back at the camera as if to say "are you getting this? this is good stuff!" hope you all get a chuckle out of it. 

ps-keep the volume low...the sound of the squeaker is quite loud


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish you could see my dogs trying to get into the computer to see where the squeaky and howling are coming from. 
Cute Video!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i'm glad it was able to entertain your dogs as well


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Too Cute. I wish my dog could hear. I would love to see how she would react.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

My Nero just got up and ran to the computer. he started giving it the cutest head tilts I have ever seen..... Thank you for giving me this memory.....!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I put this on REALLY loud.. OUCH my ears LOL.

I got some serious head tilts from this one from the puppy. The older dog was looking out the windows trying to figure out where it was coming from lol.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

it's so funny that everyone's dogs are responding to it because my dog could care less if he hears howling coming out of the computer! the squeaker is BRUTAL if the volume is up...i didn't think it would be fair to post it with out some kind of warning. sorry if ur ears are ringing Tbarrios! i'm glad you all enjoyed it as much as i do...i've watched it so much and i still love it every time!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Bwahaha, I got the infamous head tilt too! LMBO!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Epic head tilts!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

LOL they certainly are epic head tilts i love all the pics...thanks for adding them!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I think you have Abby's twin brother. He even has the same voice. Amazing.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

HAHAHA!! The head tilts that Wolfie gave were serious! LOL! Cute video.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

paddy...when i saw a picture of your abby i thought the same thing! they look like they could be twins!


----------

